

Super-simple way of serving assets in Django that’ll actually perform well - flexterra
http://kennethreitz.org/introducing-dj-static/

======
teilo
About the only advantage I can see doing this is not having to specify any
static directories in your Apache or Nginx config.

What is the use case that makes serving via Static preferable?

